# Percutaneous repair of Iliac aneurysm



## terry James (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a interventional cardiologist that yesterday repaired an Iliac aneurysm using an Endologix covered stent graft. My question is since it was percutaneously placed instead using a cut-down method would I use a 37205 and 75960 or would I need to use 34900? Any help or direction will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 26, 2010)

terry James said:


> I have a interventional cardiologist that yesterday repaired an Iliac aneurysm using an Endologix covered stent graft. My question is since it was percutaneously placed instead using a cut-down method would I use a 37205 and 75960 or would I need to use 34900? Any help or direction will be greatly appreciated.



I would use 37205/75960 for the stent insertion.  As of January of 2011, you do not have to worry about open or closed stents insertions.  The new CPT codes include both open and closed method of stent insertion.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## terry James (Oct 26, 2010)

I was leaning in the 37205/75960 direction. Thanks for the clairification.


----------

